# New mkt wether!!!



## chbohio (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom


----------



## chbohio (Nov 12, 2012)

What do you all think!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubba hubba!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good looking boys, both of them


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's nice!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Wish I could find some does marked like that!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Hubba hubba!


I don't know why but I cracked up at this! :lol:

Very nice looking boy! Love his coloring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice!! Love him!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow very nice congrats


----------

